

Low Cost, Low Power DIY Cellular Network - ShareableDesign
http://www.shareable.net/blog/a-low-cost-low-power-diy-cellular-data-network

======
danielson
Timely. [http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2011/08/washington-
dr...](http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2011/08/washington-dropped-the-
ball-on-a-secret-afghan-wireless-communications-company-that-might-have-
prevented-911)

